# tecumseh tvs120 63622g ser 1100



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

this mower was brought to me in pieces

it will run a second and quit 
it has a new bowl and bowl-nut and i have tryed my best to clean all the rest of the parts

i don't have a digram of the connections of the carb and the governor and throttle

anybody have an idea i would like to hear it

anybody with the secret to this problem please pass it

thanks for the help

i love this place :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took awhile back when I was installing a carburetor on a Tecumseh engine. Maybe this will help as most Tecumseh vertical engines on mowers hook up pretty much like this.









Throttle linkage wire, goes from governor arm to carburetor throttle shaft.








The Hooked end of the linkage attaches to carburetor, the rounded end to governor arm.








Attach the linkage to hole in the throttle shaft as pictured.








This is the linkage wire attached properly to the throttle shaft of the carb.








If you have an adjustable throttle control the spring will hook up to the governor arm like this picture.
Otherwise on a fixed throttle, the spring will attach to a tab on the intake manifold and the rod will hook up to the governor arm.








Attach linkages to governor arm and install carburetor.

















Carburetor installed with all linkage attached properly.


----------

